# Router Table Power Switch



## dpete3616 (May 7, 2010)

Hello all; this is my first post. I am building a new router table to go with Woodpecker's top and fence. I am interested in what power switch to buy that meshes well with shop-vac dust collection, or in building a power switch from scratch.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

David, are you looking at turning both on at the same time? Lots of vacuums now have the capability of starting up when you turn on a tool, if the tool is plugged in through them.

I use a dust collector with a remote for it so I don't hook to a vacuum. THIS is the switch I use. I didn't get it from Grizzly, but it is the same. You could always go off of it to a duplex plug that the router and the vacuum plug in to.










edit: Not sure what happened there, but I used the tags to link to a photo, but it doesn't show up. Maybe I need more posts?
edit my edit: I am a bozo, and probably just did it wrong. :o


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

BearLeeAlive said:


> edit: Not sure what happened there, but I used the tags to link to a photo, but it doesn't show up. Maybe I need more posts?[/quote]
> 
> You don't need anymore posts. Did you hit the upload button after you selected your picture?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased to have you join us.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

jlord said:


> You don't need anymore posts. Did you hit the upload button after you selected your picture?


Deleted my response, as you can see by my re-editing first post, I musta just selected 'link location' instead of 'image location'. A brain fart moment it musta been. 

I just figured that since I have linked to a few thousand photos (I am active on a few photography sites) that it couldn't be me.......wrong.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi David

I would suggest you Not run the vac.off the same circuit as the router, the switch on the router cabinet should be just for the router,many vac.pull a ton of amps. I would also suggest a remote device of some type to control the vac., you will at many times want to pickup the chips on the router table and with a quick click you can do that job,,many get lazy and don't pull the power plug on router and you don't want any power to the router when you are doing any type of maintenance on or around the router..

You can make your remote control device I made one out of a alarm for a car but you can buy them cheap and worth every dime..better be safe than sorry.. 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/220V-Remote-Dust-Collector-Switch/H5397
=====



BearLeeAlive said:


> David, are you looking at turning both on at the same time? Lots of vacuums now have the capability of starting up when you turn on a tool, if the tool is plugged in through them.
> 
> I use a dust collector with a remote for it so I don't hook to a vacuum. THIS is the switch I use. I didn't get it from Grizzly, but it is the same. You could always go off of it to a duplex plug that the router and the vacuum plug in to.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello *David*. Welcome to the RouterForums. Thanks for joining our great group.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

The worst thing that can happen if the vacuum and the router overload the circuit, is the breaker will trip. If this happens then plugging the both in to the same circuit won't work. If you are ever wiring a shop, it is always a really good idea to install your 110V plug circuits using #12 wire and 20A breakers. Obviously not an option if it is wired up already.

THIS switch from Lee Valley will do the same thing with a vacuum not set up with the switching option. It also allows that the vacuum and router to use power from separate circuits if a single one won't handle the load.


As well, there are many vacuums available with the feature of plugging in power tools, that when switched on will also start the vacuum. We use these all the time with circ saws, sanders and routers on job sites. We use the Fein vacuums, well built, relatively quiet compared to some, and they work well.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

The pre-built auto-switches are the easiest to install but what I did was to run two 20A circuits to my table with a custom extension cord with a L14-20 twist-connector (pic attached) and then wire it to a switch I got from Woodworkers Supply Woodtek ONOFF SWITCH WSTOP ENCLOSURE (probably the same as the Grizzly). The switch is 3-pole, so is set up to switch up to three circuits at once. One leg feeds the router, the other goes back outside the cabinet to the quad outlet box (pictured). I have two routers mounted, so have 2 switched outlets. While I was at it, the other two outlets are unswitched power, one from each breaker. 

If you decide to wire your own table and live in the U.S., do *not* switch the neutral, despite what the switch diagram may say. Code generally precludes it, as it's a safety return to ground (back in the panel). 

This project reinforced the need to label both ends of every wire, as I had nineteen wires in my junction box (not counting grounds) to interconnect. If you're going to do something like this, "ring out" all the wires and circuits with a multi-meter before applying power, as one mistake will give you a dead short! 

If you're not *very* comfortable with such a project, hire an electrician or get someone to do it for you who is.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

Jim, that is a great idea for running the vacuum and router from one of those switches, using 2 circuits. And for sure, there is no need to switch the neutral, just splice it directly through the box. If I was using a vacuum for dust collecting, I'd be all over it like flies on a cow pie.


----------

